# What is the best vehicle to own in NYC to be able to have many options available? (Black, SUV, COMFORT, UBER XL, UBER X )



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Do you buy new or used.? We all know some are NOT reliable. 
Any advice about it? I would love to read the comments.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jperez3737 said:


> Do you buy new or used.? We all know some are NOT reliable.
> Any advice about it? I would love to read the comments.


Try the NYC sub forum.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LOLLLLLLLLOLLLLZZZZzzzzzzz




*YES.*


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

There is no Comfort in NYC. NYC is a stable and profitable market, and any investment in any vehicle is worth it. I would go with a Cadillac Escalade if I were you, or a Lincoln Navigator. I hope you already have an NYC Uber/Lyft account and a TLC plate. NYC is a closed market, not accepting any more drivers and plates. Lyft may be still accepting new drivers, but TLC will not give you new plates, unless you buy a Minivan and turn it into a WAV, or an electric vehicle. Contact TLC for more information.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh, also, there are many limousine options in NYC. NYC is a beast of a market. You are not limited to Uber/Lyft only. Your Escalade/Navigator with a TLC Plate will give you many opportunities to make money.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Whoa!!! Two successive posts from @Safar and no Toyota Kool-aid.  Nice.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Whoa!!! Two successive posts from @Safar and no Toyota Kool-aid.  Nice.


Lexus LX570 has shorter wheel base than Escalade and Navigator, a sacrifice Toyota made to keep the LX offroad worthy. So Navigators and Escalades are the best people/Luggage haulers, LX is not. And they will be business assets in a market like NYC.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I worked at toyota. the cruiser is a great suv for other countries and an AMERICAN toy mpg is horrible. 400,000 suv. great for south america- foriegn soil


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> There is no Comfort in NYC. NYC is a stable and profitable market, and any investment in any vehicle is worth it. I would go with a Cadillac Escalade if I were you, or a Lincoln Navigator. I hope you already have an NYC Uber/Lyft account and a TLC plate. NYC is a closed market, not accepting any more drivers and plates. Lyft may be still accepting new drivers, but TLC will not give you new plates, unless you buy a Minivan and turn it into a WAV, or an electric vehicle. Contact TLC for more information.


I do have TLC plates, they changed the rules for electric vehicles in NYC. Those SUV are over 85K. I did paid 55K 6 years ago for my RX350 LEXUS SUV (Reliable car with No problems).
We all know the market is going to change and NYC drivers income will be less in a few months. Right now more than 30,000 drivers are not working.
Also those expensive SUVs are good for 6 years and depreciation is around 80%; by the time you do your final payment, and in a few years, all those V8 will need to be replaced for new electric vehicles.
To be honest I do NOT agree when you say "any investment in any vehicle is worth it". I know many drivers with a used 20k car who able to make good money every month.
The big question is " Who made more money after 5 years?
I want to read comments from members in this forum. This is very important information for many drivers that are planning to buy a new SUV in NYC.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I worked at toyota. the cruiser is a great suv for other countries and an AMERICAN toy mpg is horrible. 400,000 suv. great for south america- foriegn soil


Toyota is just obsessed with having its flagship SUVs off road worthy, the way Russians are obsessed with having their fighter jets dog fight worthy 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> I do have TLC plates, they changed the rules for electric vehicles in NYC. Those SUV are over 85K. I did paid 55K 6 years ago for my RX350 LEXUS SUV (Reliable car with No problems).
> We all know the market is going to change and NYC drivers income will be less in a few months. Right now more than 30,000 drivers are not working.
> Also those expensive SUVs are good for 6 years and depreciation is around 80%; by the time you do your final payment, and in a few years, all those V8 will need to be replaced for new electric vehicles.
> To be honest I do NOT agree when you say "any investment in any vehicle is worth it". I know many drivers with a used 20k car who able to make good money every month.
> ...


SUV drivers gross $5000 a week when they work hard. It is worth it, even for an $85,000 SUV. You don't put 5000 miles on them for that $5000. Only 1000 miles or less. NYC is a great stable market, don't worry, you will be fine. I have a friend with an Escalade.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont drive uber x primary. So I dont put 5k on my van either. But to compare a land cruiser to a suburban- expedition- caddy is ass a nine. Land cruisers are not build for limo service. Do you know that in 1990 msrp of $35,000 that Toyota only had a slow ass 6 cylinder in it.??


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I dont drive uber x primary. So I dont put 5k on my van either. But to compare a land cruiser to a suburban- expedition- caddy is ass a nine. Land cruisers are not build for limo service. Do you know that in 1990 msrp of $35,000 that Toyota only had a slow ass 6 cylinder in it.??


ass a nine. Don’t know why, but that cracked me the **** up!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I dont drive uber x primary. So I dont put 5k on my van either. But to compare a land cruiser to a suburban- expedition- caddy is ass a nine. Land cruisers are not build for limo service. Do you know that in 1990 msrp of $35,000 that Toyota only had a slow ass 6 cylinder in it.??


Of course landcruisers are not limousine vehicles, they're torquey overlanding vehicles, they're tanks. If you need to put more stuff in the landcruiser, simply simply put it on the top, but Toyota is not giving you more room in the back, longer wheel base for the land cruiser will ruin the basic purpose of the landcruiser.
Toyota Landcruiser is the ultimate overlander, and it has been like that for decades.
And in order to make $5000 a week, you need to mak $700 a day, that is a piece of cake for the black suv. I mean Uber X Camrys are making $400 in New York City. Come on man. New York City is my 2nd home, home, there's nothing that I don't know about New York City market, Come on man!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

How to fit stuff in a landcruiser, that's how you do it 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

But never invest in such an expensive SUV if you're not a determined hardworking full time driver. Because then you won't be able to pull out with $100,000 loan on you. That's why I never did it, I was content making $2000 in UberX. I needed the freedom of pulling out anytime I wanted.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

This girl @signal11 is a Land Cruiser lover and pro, she is just not here anymore on this site. I miss her.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> But never invest in such an expensive SUV if you're not a determined hardworking full time driver. Because then you won't be able to pull out with $100,000 loan on you. That's why I never did it, I was content making $2000 in UberX. I needed the freedom of pulling out anytime I wanted.


That is my point. $100,000 loan is a crazy amount. Also I will like to see the average income of NYC drivers by the end of this year.
If you make $70,000 gross every years with a 100K SUV good for 5 or 6 years . What is going to be the final result? The driver that owns that SUV is going to spend over 35,000 every year.
Very important to remember deprecation of the vehicle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, er, ah one you already own.....


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> That is my point. $100,000 loan is a crazy amount. Also I will like to see the average income of NYC drivers by the end of this year.
> If you make $70,000 gross every years with a 100K SUV good for 5 or 6 years . What is going to be the final result? The driver that owns that SUV is going to spend over 35,000 every year.
> Very important to remember deprecation of the vehicle.


$70,000 is baby talk. SUV folks do that in 6 months.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahh… Finally got the Kool-aid flowing.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> $70,000 is baby talk. SUV folks do that in 6 months.


😂
🤣 Remember a lot drivers coming back in September, will be hard to make $2,000 a week.
How long are you in the business??


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> 😂
> 🤣 Remember a lot drivers coming back in September, will be hard to make $2,000 a week.
> How long are you in the business??


 How long? More than you can think of


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I probably have more ghost rides than your entire career rides


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> How long? More than you can think of


My first job as a taxi driver was December 1991. 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> My first job as a taxi driver was December 1991. 😂


I got my hack license in 2012. Ok, you are my senior. Respects. I do Uber now 4 days a month. I have a tech job.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Just to emphasize my point again. Making $5000/week is a norm for Black SUVs in NYC. They can make more than that. $700/day is a piece of cake for them.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> Just to emphasize my point again. Making $5000/week is a norm for Black SUVs in NYC. They can make more than that. $700/day is a piece of cake for them.


That is a decent amount. I used to do BLACK only. Almost 2 years ago my vehicle was removed from the black car list. I may be wrong, but I believe that those $5,000 a week have an expiration date.
It is great for drivers that have those SUVs, but NOT good to go shopping for a $100,000 loan. NYC has fatigue regulations for drivers. In order to make $5,000 a week you need to spend 90 hours on line every week . I do not want to sell my heath for money.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> That is a decent amount. I used to do BLACK only. Almost 2 years ago my vehicle was removed from the black car list. I may be wrong, but I believe that those $5,000 a week have an expiration date.
> It is great for drivers that have those SUVs, but NOT good to go shopping for a $100,000 loan. NYC has fatigue regulations for drivers. In order to make $5,000 a week you need to spend 90 hours on line every week . I do not want to sell my heath for money.


 $5000 a week doesn't mean literally every week. You will kill yourself if you try to do that every week. But I have a friend who does $100,000 in 7 or 8 months. Then he goes to his home country for 4 months. He is pretty healthy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Safar said:


> But never invest in such an expensive SUV if you're not a determined hardworking full time driver. Because then you won't be able to pull out with $100,000 loan on you. That's why I never did it, I was content making $2000 in UberX. I needed the freedom of pulling out anytime I wanted.


"I needed the freedom of pulling out anytime I wanted."

Did @Safar just make a sex joke?


Just kidding.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

This friend of mine has 7 kids, every year he goes home he produces one 😁 Thank God he is not bringing his family over here, otherwise IRS will be in big trouble 😁


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Safar said:


> SUV drivers gross $5000 a week when they work hard.


Who do you personally know that makes 5K a week right now doing only black suv? Maybe 3.5- 4k tops if you opt in for black and black suv. And in September those numbers will decrease with an influx of drivers flooding in. Not to mention all the businesses and office spaces that are currently vacant and 15% in total office occupancy right now. Also International travel is non existent.

You will also have to work your way up again when they implement the planner, which will take like 3-4 months to fully unlock in order to have to 24hr a day access to use the app.


Right now the black suv market is not the same as it was 2 years ago.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Who do you personally know that makes 5K a week right now doing only black suv? Maybe 3.5- 4k tops if you opt in for black and black suv. And in September those numbers will decrease with an influx of drivers flooding in. Not to mention all the businesses and office spaces that are currently vacant and 15% in total office occupancy right now. Also International travel is non existent.
> 
> You will also have to work your way up again when they implement the planner, which will take like 3-4 months to fully unlock in order to have to 24hr a day access to use the app.
> 
> ...


Yes I know someone personally who makes $5000 a week right now. But not just Black SUV, he does everything as the situation demands, even Uber X. He doesn't say no to money. Uber X pays too.
Long waitings, Private Clients, he has some Limo connections too. He does this for a living, so he has become very good at it, he has been doing it since 2013. He has made even more than $5000 a week when things get really hot. If you can't make $700 a day in a freaking Escalade, you don't work hard it means. UberX Camrys do $500 a day if they push themselves hard in NYC.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Listen, OP! Remember, there are only 2 types of Uber/Lyft drivers in New York City. Those who make bank, and those who ****en lie!
There is good money in Black SUV, don't get discouraged with the negative people on this board. They may have some insecurity and jealousy. New York City is a fantastic market, second to none. Try to get a rental before you get your own SUV if possible. Talk to some drivers. Try it yourself, don't depend on these forums too much, specially UP. 99% of this board is negativity and discouragement. These folks whine no matter. They were whinning 7 years ago too.
Good luck brother!


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> There is no Comfort in NYC. NYC is a stable and profitable market, and any investment in any vehicle is worth it. I would go with a Cadillac Escalade if I were you, or a Lincoln Navigator. I hope you already have an NYC Uber/Lyft account and a TLC plate. NYC is a closed market, not accepting any more drivers and plates. Lyft may be still accepting new drivers, but TLC will not give you new plates, unless you buy a Minivan and turn it into a WAV, or an electric vehicle. Contact TLC for more information.


What about the 2021 Chevrolet Suburban RST DIESEL 23- 25 MPG?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> What about the 2021 Chevrolet Suburban RST DIESEL 23- 25 MPG?


Get a Navigator man, it is Ford and it is cool. Your private clients will love you for it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I think Navigator comes with the Ford ecoboost, which is good on the gas as well


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Safar said:


> Yes I know someone personally who makes $5000 a week right now. But not just Black SUV, he does everything as the situation demands, even Uber X. He doesn't say no to money. Uber X pays too.
> Long waitings, Private Clients, he has some Limo connections too. He does this for a living, so he has become very good at it, he has been doing it since 2013. He has made even more than $5000 a week when things get really hot. If you can't make $700 a day in a freaking Escalade, you don't work hard it means. UberX Camrys do $500 a day if they push themselves hard in NYC.


OP is asking how to maximize profits utilizing the best vehicle possible by working on all the platforms, using the apps. We’re not talking about running a business and having personal clients for the last 10 years like your friend.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> OP is asking how to maximize profits utilizing the best vehicle possible by working on all the platforms, using the apps. We’re not talking about running a business and having personal clients for the last 10 years like your friend.


OP needs to run his business, and that's what he should do. My friend doesn't have the best IQ and education. Heck, he doesn't even speak proper English. If he can do it, OP can definitely do it.
Even on the apps, he is not gonna lose anything. He will earn just fine! He lives in the greatest and richest city on the planet.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

OP, get your Navigator, three cameras in front and in back and for interior, charging cables, cheap small water bottles, napkins, some educational/entertainment magazines, a nice fancy Square Reader, a nice fast phone or tablet, your visiting cards, and take God's name and start. God willing you will do perfectly fine. Take it easy. Initially try to hit $500 only everyday. And dress nicely. Be Professional at all times. Once you start, you will learn everything by yourself. Money is very sweet, that sweetness will teach you everything.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And the last but not the least. Go to some Indian Accountant in Jackson Heights and get him to open an S Corporation for you. Take that to a bank and open a business account and get business credit cards.
Good luck.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And my message to all the land cruiser haters out there, listen to me clearly you losers!
These Navigators and Escalades are for whimps. These toys will fall apart in a week if they have to go through what the land cruisers go through 😁
Navigators take business whimps around, Landcruisers take warlords and drug lords around 😁
Land Cruisers are the ultimate beasts 💪😎
Good night!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Safar said:


> Listen, OP! Remember, there are only 2 types of Uber/Lyft drivers in New York City. Those who make bank, and those who ****en lie!
> There is good money in Black SUV, don't get discouraged with the negative people on this board. They may have some insecurity and jealousy. New York City is a fantastic market, second to none. Try to get a rental before you get your own SUV if possible. Talk to some drivers. Try it yourself, don't depend on these forums too much, specially UP. 99% of this board is negativity and discouragement. These folks whine no matter. They were whinning 7 years ago too.
> Good luck brother!


It seems you are still living in a pre covid era. Most of those Escalade drivers are working paycheck to paycheck. Yea beautiful city with broad day light shootings in Times Square. NYC is going down the tubes as we speak but go ahead and encourage him further. It’s become a rat infested cesspool of a city that no rich person wants to be a part of. You can bet your booty he won’t make 5k off these apps doing only black suv. There’s a difference when you actually work in this industry and when you watch from the sidelines and all you know is hearsay.



Safar said:


> OP needs to run his business, and that's what he should do. My friend doesn't have the best IQ and education. Heck, he doesn't even speak proper English. If he can do it, OP can definitely do it.
> Even on the apps, he is not gonna lose anything. He will earn just fine! He lives in the greatest and richest city on the planet.


Before you tell OP to start a limo business go and open up your own since you claim it’s so amazing. Your story is all over the place. First your friend only does black suv with low mileage utilization and makes 5k off the apps, then he also has private clients and runs his own business, and in your latest reply to me he does X as well…like whatttt? 🤔

You’re giving OP false hopes without even driving black suv to know how’s it’s like out there. Even if he clocks 100 hours a week he won’t make 5k with only working the black suv platform, not in the current state that the city is in. Prove me wrong.

OP will be lucky to even find an TLC plated suv to rent out right now. I’ve tried many places but there is a shortage of suvs on the market. Try to purchase a new Escalade at any dealership and they will tell you to wait at least 2-9 months because of the shortage of semiconductors.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> It seems you are still living in a pre covid era. Most of those Escalade drivers are working paycheck to paycheck. Yea beautiful city with broad day light shootings in Times Square. NYC is going down the tubes as we speak but go ahead and encourage him further. It’s become a rat infested cesspool of a city that no rich person wants to be a part of. You can bet your booty he won’t make 5k off these apps doing only black suv. There’s a difference when you actually work in this industry and when you watch from the sidelines and all you know is hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NYC Lyft only for you! Standard Lyft. Get outta here!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

These guys come on this forum, whine, lie and complain and discourage the poor guys who want to earn some bread. You think they will be a competition to you? No, everybody is born with a destiny of how much he/she will earn. There is enough fish for everybody. Such people will always remain losers in life.
**** these guys, OP! They are liars!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Safar said:


> Get outta here, I know your likes! If it is bad for you, then quit and do something else. Stop being a negative nanny here! Nobody needs your shitty advice!


The only shitty advice is coming from you.

You flipped flopped all over the place and when you get a reality check you crumble. Can’t even have a coherent conversation.




Safar said:


> NYC Lyft only ! Standard Lyft. Get outta here!
> 
> View attachment 604188


Lmfao 😂

Quit posting screenshots of your chump change on the forums. You’re telling this guy to go out there and make 3x the amount you’re barely able to earn yourself, you’re beyond help at this point.

Barely worked this week and still made more than you.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> The only shitty advice is coming from you.
> 
> You flipped flopped all over the place and when you get a reality check you crumble. Can’t even have a coherent conversation.
> 
> ...


It is you comparing earnings now, dog shit. I am not even in NYC. That was a friend who does Lyft only, WITH A CAMRY.
@Jperez3737
See the dishonesty of these low life liars, OP?
Now get determined to get your Navigator.
Good luck brother. I am just trying to be helpful to you. I don't know you. If you do good, I will feel good.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Safar said:


> It is you comparing earnings now, dog shit. I am not even in NYC. That was a friend who does Lyft only.
> @Jperez3737
> See the dishonesty of these low life liars, OP?
> Now get determined to get your Navigator.
> Good luck brother. I am just trying to be helpful to you. I don't know you. If you do good, I will feel good.


Dude no joke, I hope you get some help. Your psychiatric evaluation is long overdue.

I’m in the nyc market and there’s not a single shred of dishonesty in any of my posts. I’ve done my research and I am holding off myself in getting into another SUV until September just to see how the market plays out.

You’re just sugarcoating everything and labeling it as good advice while you’re living in a completely different state. And while giving inaccurate advice through your friends brothers cousin or whoever is telling you that you can make 5k every week off the apps.



Safar said:


> $70,000 is baby talk. SUV folks do that in 6 months.


Oh yea dude every tlc plated suv makes that much…you’re cracked out of your mind and have no idea about what you’re talking about. You have to put in 70-100 hours every week to see those numbers off the apps. Pretty much live in your car. Less than 1% of people can pull that off. You literally have to be cut off from family and friends to achieve this on the apps. Pre covid, only 500 out of 200k tlc drivers grossed $100,000 or more. Let that sink in.

Not to mention once you get to 70k you have to give away 20k just in taxes alone, plus your everyday expenses, gas, tolls, maintenance…etc


@Jperez3737

I would get into a used suburban 17-18 model and turn everything on if that’s what you’re looking to do. Just remember if you do x, xl you will miss out on black and black suv rides. So like 70% of the time you’ll do x / xl and 30% black. You’ll make a bit more but your maintenance will be much higher. You can try both and see what suits you, I personally would stick to just black and black suv with that type of vehicle. 

And if you’re looking to make a business out of it then I would highly suggest learning the streets, airports and just in general knowing your surroundings well before you do limo.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Safar said:


> It is you comparing earnings now, dog shit. I am not even in NYC. That was a friend who does Lyft only, WITH A CAMRY.
> @Jperez3737
> See the dishonesty of these low life liars, OP?
> Now get determined to get your Navigator.
> Good luck brother. I am just trying to be helpful to you. I don't know you. If you do good, I will feel good.


If you read my comments you are going to understand my point.
Some members are only sharing their opinions.
I do have a good understanding of the business in NYC.
I hope members in this forum make their right decision before the buy 85k/100k SUV.
Drivers that have a family and pay rent or mortgage and know that 2+ 2=4 will never sign a 100K SUV loan right now.
it is a different scenario if you already own one of those expensive SUV.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Chevy volt is best


----------

